# Que pasó con los transistores de germanio?



## analogico (Abr 11, 2014)

reciclando

al ver esos transistores metalicos


nacio la duda

por que se dejaron de usar los transistores de germanio

son mas caros o malos  que los de silicio?


o nose


----------



## chclau (Abr 11, 2014)

Buena pregunta 

Segun lei por ahi, los de silicio son mas complicados de hacer pero son mas confiables, mas estables y tienen mas ganancia. Lo que si, ultimamente se usa bastante de silicio-germanio para aplicaciones de alta velocidad.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Problemas de los transistores de Germanio:

-- Soportaban mucho menos temperatura que los de Silicio.

-- Al calentarse al trabajar...variaban mucho sus características; "embalándose" y autodestruyéndose con facilidad. Las etapas finales delos amplificadores requería de NTCs para protegerlos. 

-- La temperatura de unión es inferior: Al soldarle las patillas había que poner por medio unos alicates de punta fina para que la temperatura del soldador no los destruyese.

-- Tienen muchas más corrientes de fuga que los de Silicio.

-- Comparados con los de Silicio (Cuando surgieron estos) eran más caros.

-- A características similares...los de Silicio son de menor tamaño.

-- Requerían una carcasa metálica; disipadora de calor, que los hacía más pesados que los de Silicio.

-- Las frecuencias de corte eran inferiores que las de los de silicio. 

-----------------------------

Vamos aponer una ventaja: La tensión mínima con la que trabajan puede ser muy inferior que la que requieren los transistores de Silicio. (Solo 0,3 Voltios en lugar de 0,6 Voltios).



---------------------------------

Hoy se venden a precio de oro para la enseñanza en los institutos.

Una razón más para sacarlos de los botes de cristal de reciclados y darles utilidad, al tiempo que conseguimos algún dinero extra.


----------



## analogico (Abr 12, 2014)

que malo

pero e notado que en las radios a tubos y las radios con transistores de germanio

funciona muy Bien el *AM* en cambio a las radio de silicio
con transistores o integrados y las con sintonizadores digitales la recepcion de *AM *es muy mala

tendra  que  ver?


----------



## dearlana (Abr 12, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> que malo
> 
> pero e notado que en las radios a tubos y las radios con transistores de germanio
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------------

No.

Las de transistores de Germanio, si te fijas, hasta tienen un soplido de fondo que no tienen tanto las de transistores de Silicio.

Hasta las de lámparas antiguas, hacen un ruidito de fondo del rizado de la alimentación.

Aunque hoy en día se fabrican amplificadores de lámparas con una relación señal/ruido muy buena, para sibaritas.

Lo que pasa es que la actual FM es más inmune a las interferencias.

Y hoy día, producen interferencias en la AM...hasta las lámparas LEDs de potencia que no sean de muy buena calidad. (Por ejemplo: Las ROHS producen muchas interferencias en la AM).

Ya apenas quedan emisoras en AM. Las oficiales y poco más. Aparte  de por las interferencias, por la gran potencia que necesitan para ser moduladas.

Antiguamente era al revés: Había muchas emisoras de AM y muy contadas las de FM.

Hoy hay tantas de FM que ni caben en la banda. Y los receptores, con sintonía digital y PLL en AM. 

En los antiguos transistores y en las radios de lámparas: Las emisoras lejanas subían y bajaban mucho de volumen. Se "iban y venían", a pesar de tener control automático de ganancia. El oscilador local no estaba enganchado en fase). (Aparte de por la variación de las reflexiones en la ionosfera).

--------------------------

Una cosa si es cierta: Las actuales radios AM vienen con menos transformadores de frecuencia intermedia que las antiguas. Sobre todo las de fabricación china. 

Y en FM también tienen mucha menor sensibilidad. (Sony es lider indiscutible en eso porque fabrica los receptores comerciales con la mayor sensibilidad. Son caros, pero son los mejores. Donde otros receptores "no cogen nada" resulta que un Sony nos asombra "cogiendo emisoras incluso muy lejanas".

Y en cuanto a la calidad del sonido: Las Philips: Mucho mejores incluso, que las Sony. Los altavoces y los amplificadores Philips son buenísimos. En las radios antiguas de lámparas, en las híbridas, que también las hubieron y en las de transistores.

-------------------------------------------------

Depende mucho de lo que te haya caído en las manos:

Por ejemplo:

Por aquí hay receptores Schibo digitales, por diez o doce euros, de fabricación china, que se oyen perfectamente claros y tienen gran sensibilidad. Tanto en FM como en AM.

Idem Noru.

Idem Kayde.

Idem Orbit.

(Aparte de las grandes marcas, claro).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola por un lado te dicen esto



> El desarrollo de los transistores de germanio abrió la puerta a numerosas aplicaciones electrónicas que hoy son cotidianas. Entre 1950 y a principios de los 70, la electrónica constituyó el grueso de la creciente demanda de germanio hasta que empezó a sustituirse por el silicio por sus superiores propiedades eléctricas.



pero en verdad el problema es *la política económica* fíjate donde se extrae el germanio y mira de donde se extrae el silicio lo demás sale por deducción, pero ambos son bueno, las válvulas son buena todo es bueno el problema es el hombre..

después de una guerra se termino de usar el germanio.

saludo


----------



## analogico (Abr 12, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> No.


no pero si tenia de los 3   tipos
y la unica que tomaba bien la AM era la de germanio 

incluso colocandolas en el mismo lugar la radio nueva 
sonaba tan bien como la radio antigua


----------

